# [?]Facebook sync for Vortex RC?



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

Currently running Vortex RC1 and loving it! Big ups to DevorteX! Just wondering if there was a .zip out there that will add Facebook contact sync? Nothing against Liberty or Apex, my phone just seems to prefer VorteX. It's like butter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## joshhendry (Jul 15, 2011)

I just went into My Accounts and added Facebook and now I have all my FB contacts synced.


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. Found that through the vortex post earlier today. Appreciate the reply.


----------

